# Joke



## jeepmedic (Dec 9, 2006)

It ain't about EMS but I like it any way:



when a woman wears leather clothing
a man's heart goes quicker and his throat gets dry
he gets weak in the knees
and he begins to think irrantionally

WONDER WHY?
















SHE SMELLS LIKE A NEW JEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 9, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> It ain't about EMS but I like it any way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bahahahaha!  And you call yourself working today?  Dag!  You are breaking a sweat!  LOL


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

And she goes around yelling BEEP! BEEP!


----------

